# poodle sheep!



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

That is too funny! So do poodles have sheep hair or visa versa? Those sheep were very well clipped!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hahaha! That's too funny. It would be nice if Poodles had sheep hair. We could cash in on the woolen industry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is very funny! I am amazed that they left so much coat on the sheep since that is a commodity. I bet they didn't keep that conti look too long.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Some members here are not into Facebook. I hope u don't mind if I bring it to them too.


----------

